# Banja Luka, The Green City



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

Country: Bosnia and Herzegovina

Entity: Republika Srpska

Surface: 1 239 km2

Population: around 250 000 (overwhelming Serbian majority, with significant number of Bosniaks and Croats)

Useful websites: www.banjaluka.rs.ba; www.banjalukaguide.com; www.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banja_luka

Banja Luka is second largest city in Bosnia and Herzegovina, but it is the largest city of Republika Srpska, one of the two entities which form the previously mentioned country. It is located in the northwestern part of BiH, on the banks of a beautiful river Vrbas.

Banja luka is well-known in the countries of the Former Yugoslavia for being full of tree-lined streets, avenues, boulevards, and parks; which, of course, explains the name of this thread.

If you want to know more about the city, you can visit some useful websites which I listed for you. And if you want to know more about the construction and the latest projects in our city, you are welcome to visit our thread on the Serbian language forum and ask any questions.


----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

We shall start with a couple of panoramas of Banja Luka. This one has been taken by one of our forumers, Rade Nagraisalović.


----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

The next set of panoramas has been taken by Klamzi!.





































And the Incel Chimney that you can see in this last picture is the tallest structure in Banja Luka. It stands at 150 m and it can be seen from most parts of our city.


----------



## geronimo_rs (Jun 27, 2006)

Christ the Saviour Orthodox Christian Cathedral.










The seat of the municipality.


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

this is indeed a nice, clean european city, been there 3 years ago and I really liked it. :cheers:


----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

We would appreciate your thoughts and comments about the pictures, and about Banja Luka of course.


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Beautiful Banja Luka and great thread!

*Palace of Republika Srpska*


----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

Temple of Christ The Saviour by Rade Nagraisalović.


----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

*Next 2 posts will contain my photos*

Now some of my photos of The Temple of Christ The Saviour. As you can see, it is located between two representative buildings. The renovated one is The City Palace (city administration), and other building (called Banski Dvor) houses our cultural centre. In two photos in the background you can see The Palace of Republika Srpska, the headquarters of our president.


----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

MasonicStage™ said:


> this is indeed a nice, clean european city, been there 3 years ago and I really liked it. :cheers:


Thanks. Glad you liked it.


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Great photos Boris! :cheers:


----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

Two more panoramas by Rade Nagraisalović.


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Gospodarska Street*

photo BodaTajson


----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

*Two of my photos*

Behind all the greenery you can see Republika Srpska Archive Headquarters.


----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

*Source: www.banjalukaonline.com*

Gospodska Street, pedestrianised street in the city centre.


----------



## HK999 (Jul 17, 2009)

nice city, looks very good to live in. never heard of the country (i had to google lol) or the city before!


----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

*Source: www.banjalukaonline.com*

Here are a couple of photos of Petar Kočić Park. It is located in the city centre. It was named by one of our famous and most significant writers, Petar Kočić. And the monument in the first picture is, of course, dedicated to him.


----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

chinarulez said:


> nice city, looks very good to live in. never heard of the country (i had to google lol) or the city before!


Well, you've heard of the city now.


----------



## geronimo_rs (Jun 27, 2006)

chinarulez said:


> nice city, looks very good to live in.


it is.


----------



## geronimo_rs (Jun 27, 2006)

Street of King Peter The First Karadjordjevic - The Liberator










One of Banjaluka's bridges, so called "City Bridge"










Nektar beer and City Bridge :cheers:










Republic of Srpska Government's HQ










Petar Kocic park










Southern suburbs panorama


----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

*Source: Crometeo Forum*

Kastel, a fortress close to the city centre










Krajina Square




























Two very nice photos of Gospodska Street



















Church Tower


----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

*My photos*

King Petar Karađorđević The First Street










Hotel Palace


----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

*Source: www.banjalukaonline.com*

Banj Hill


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The city is looking really very nice, thanks for the photos kay:


----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

I took this one with my camera phone. On the left you can see Integral Tower, and on the right Republika Srpska Government Headquarters. These two highrises aren't that tall, but they do look kind of nice. Integral Tower is 66 m tall (without anntenas) and RSGH is 70 m tall.


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

photo Boda

*River Vrbas*






































*Kastel*










*Integral Tower*

photo Pavle


----------



## geronimo_rs (Jun 27, 2006)

Banjaluka from an airplane. Photo by Murci.


----------



## Dux Uxorum (May 13, 2007)

Excellent photos guys, keep 'em coming!

:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

*Panorama by Rade Nagraisalović*


----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

Night photos of Banja Luka


----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

*My photos*

Intesa Bank and Nova Bank Headquarters




























Raiffeisen Bank


----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

*Мy photos*


----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

Two newly built blocks


----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

*By Rade Nagraisalović*

River Vrbas and Fortress Kastel


----------



## klamzi! (Oct 31, 2008)

let see in a few pictures (various sources) why is the city of Banjaluka called The Green City


----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

*My photos (Posts 37, 38, 39)*

GLORY BE TO FALLEN SOLDIERS
For freedom of our country,for brotherhood and better life of our peoples


----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

Monument to Jasenovac Victims and in the back you can see the former Headqarters of Republika Srpska Government










And this is Republika Srpska Parliament. 



















A couple of more photos


----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

Republika Srpska Palace


----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

City Palace by night










http://www.flickr.com/photos/ichimusai/1969281611/


----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

Cool photos of Temple of Christ the Saviour










By Rade Nagraisalović


----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

Night view of Banja Luka










http://www.phd.etfbl.net/about_city.html


----------



## Zerg (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow, Banja Luka je zaista lijep grad! Djeluje čisto, urbano i europski. Zaista ugodno iznenađenje...


----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

River Vrbas by Rade Nagraisalović


----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

*My photos*

St Trinity Church, Vladika's Palace and the white tower in the back belongs to St Bonaventure Cathedral


----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mhodges/111658444/sizes/l/


----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

Hotel Bosna




























http://www.hotelbosna.com/hotel ge.html


----------



## wormbl (Mar 23, 2009)

This is most beautiful city in BiH!


----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

By Rade Nagraisalović


----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

*My Photos*

Catholic School Centre










Economy High School










World Health Organisation and UN Development Programme HQ


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

I remember Banja Luka from the war.. We had special Banja luka projects in school, etc. Anyway. Nice to see the city which I have forgotten. Looks healthy.


----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

One older panorama by Rade Nagraisalović


----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

Vrbas Canyon right before the southern, urban part of Banja Luka























































www.photobucket.com
User: osavic


----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

One more night shot of Banja Luka










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/552069614/sizes/l/

Gospodska Street










http://www.flickr.com/photos/claudioangelini/287926185/sizes/l/


----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

*Photos by Rade Nagraisalović*

City Palace










Banski Dvor


----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

*Source: wikipedia.org*

Republika Srpska Government Building


----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

Commie blocks on Car Dušan Boulevard. (by klamzi!)










St Sava Street (by Rade Nagraisalović)


----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

Photos by klamzi!


----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2594351908/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/panoramyx/3041850215/


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## geronimo_rs (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## jovana ub (Oct 5, 2015)

TAMARIS EKOCID BANJLUKE: 183 STABLA POSJECENA U GRADU U GODINI DANA. 

LAKTASKI TAMARIS VRSI EKOCID EKOLOSKI KRIMINAL NAD GRADOM BANJALUKA. 

NAPLACUJE SVAKO DRVO KOJE SAMI POLOME ILI ZDRAVO POSJEKU.

2015, OKTOBAR. 

Mi smo grupa gradjana, trece generacije porodica rodjenih u Banjaluci - koji smo danas pisali po prvi put medijima, Ombundsmenu za Ljudska prava, predstavnicima u skupstini, odbornicima i predsjedniku skustine te nevladinim organizacijama, pa pisemo i vama, ako mozete da obajvite ovu pricu. Magazin Impuls je vec objavio ovu pricu. Pogledajte na njihovom portal. 




Mi pokrecemo generalnu civilnu akciju i pismenu peticiju protiv firme Tamaris i sistematske sjece zdravog i mladog drveca za profit, drveca "Zalene Ljepotice" na Vrbasu. Tamiris Company je kriminalna firma iz Laktasa. 




Mi smo grupa gradjana koja je zgrozena bjesomucnom stihijskom sjecom stoljetnih stabala u Zelenoj Banjaluci od strane Laktaske Firme "Tamaris" i mi smo 172 clana-jaka grupa gradjana ovog nekad-zelenog grada - koja je odlucila da po svaku cijenu to zaustavi. Pripremamo peticiju kao peticija sto se sprema za zastitu djecijeg igralista u Boriku, koja je trenutno goruca tema gradjana. 






Svaku noc, dok stanovnici grada Banja Luke spavaju, grupa ljudi sa motornim testerama izlazi na ulice i pod sjenom noci, orgijaju nemilice ruseci, sjekuci I unistavajuci sve zivo sto im se nadje na putu, odnosno stogodisnje drvece po kojem je Banja Luka poznata na Balkanu. To su radnici takozvane Tamaris Company, Laktaske prigradske firme koja je odgovorna za pretvaranje Zelene Ljepotice na Vrbasu u betonske rupe, gdje je nekad bilo drvece, iili parking, panjeve.. Svaki dan se posjece desetak zdravih i relativno stabala, koje su sadili nasi djedovi i Austrougarska vojska.. 




Ovdje smo prilozili 6 od ukupno 84 slike patrljaka zdravog islasapljenog zdravog drveca u gradu Banja Luka. 




U Londonu, Becu i Parizu se ovakvo drvece lijeci i odrzava, a kod nas se sijece kao korov... Ovo nije bolesno niti staro drvece, ovo je zdravo drvece koje ne ugrozava gradjane ni u kom smislu!! 




Ovo je kriminalna radnja jer se svaki odrezano stablo naplacuje, pa sto je vise posijecenogg drveca - veci je profit. To se mora zaustaviti. 


U ovom gradu, ta firma je poznata kao “Tamanis” jer tamane sve zivo sto im se zeleno nadje na putu. Na forumima su poznati svima pod nazivom Tamanis.. 




Razumljivo je da su vlasnici firme ljudi seoskog sentimenta I profila, koji su od zelenila svojih sela - pobjegli trbuhom za kruhom - na beton u grad - svim svojim bicem.. Na nasu veliku nesrecu stigli su u predivnu zelenu Banja Luku. 

Stari Banjalucani znaju da su generacije pravih gradjana ulagale u zelenilo sadeci I odrzavajuci zelenilo zadnjih 90 godina - stabla stogodisnjih aleja, koje su zastitni znak I simbol Banja Luke. 



To se sve mijenja sa dolaskom Tamanisa. Mi smo napravili fotografije 43 patrljka ( panja) koja su ostala na putu destrukcije iza Tamanisovih nocnih orgija sa testerama I motornim pilama po gradu. 



Gradjani ovog nekad-divnog grada se svaku jutro bude suoceni sa destine tuznih panjeva koji osvanu u centru svako jutro. Niko ne zna ko izdaje dozvole za ovo izivljavnje. Tamanis naplacuje svako drvo koje posjece. To placaju poreski obveznici.



Polovina Aleja (u Medjanu I Rabrovcu) vise ne postoje. Tamnis se pobrinuo da se Banjalucani probude u (gradu ) necemu sto vise lici na Modricu, Laktase ili Glamoc - njiva, beton I nebo… tuzno i nelegalno.. Banjalucke aleje su zastitni znak obog grada... 



Smijesno je da naslovna strana Tamanis websajta ima veliki naslov: “Cinimo vase okruzenje ljepsim I zelenijim”!!!! ?????? 



Mi shvatamo da su vlasnici Tamaris firme bijegom sa sela napokon postigli cilj da kolicina betona koje ih okruzuje postane jedina odrednica njihovog licnog uspjeha. 



Taj seoski mentalitet, malo je vjerovatno da ce imati pojimanje vrijednosti stoljetnih gradskih aleja koje su sadjene u 19tom vijeku od Austrougarske vojske I sadnice koje su cuvali zandarmi da ih neko ne polomi. 



43 zdrava stable fale u aleju

8 gradskih aleja su potpuno izbrisane totalnom sjecom, od Nove Varosi do Majdana

21 drvo u parku Mladen stojanovic fali 

86 rupa gdje su treblale biti sadnice su prazne rupe u betonu



Za sve ovo postoje dokumentovane fotografije sa adresama I opisom. 



Juce su tri nova panja osvanula u strogom centru u ulici Vase Pelagicam, danas oet novih u Novoj Varosi. Molimo vas zaustavite ovo. 




Kad krenu velike vrucine ljeti i 42 stepena, bogate krosnje velikog stogodisnjegg drveca je jedina zastita koju gradjani Banjaluke imaju od zege i sunca. Sad toga vise nema.. Aleje se pretvaraju u njive. 



Mi smo grupa gradjana ce da ide do kraja da se ovo zaustavi. Molimo vas za savjet. Slike i ostala dokumentacija je na raspolaganju za sve zainteresovane.


----------

